# brazalian cave frog aka amazonian milk frog



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

anyone has any information on these little frogs? I picked one up at the NARBC show and just tonight identified what he is. I've had a bit of a problem finding information on them. 

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/fro ... ave-frogs/


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

All that I found is...

Phrynohyas Resinifictrix
"Mission Golden-Eyed Treefrog"
"Amazon Milk Frog"
"Blue Milk Frog"

any help would be much appreciated...I need to know how big they get and compatibility and such...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

ok, last of the information I could find...

They get 3.5" & need 80% humidity...

:?:


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Milk frogs are easy to care for. We kept our groups in large vivariums with newspaper for the substrate, a water bowl with "tea water", a large pothos plant and some driftwood. They eat crickets and waxworms and will wake up for food anytime. They are nocturnal so you won't see much action during the day. MOst of the time they perch on the wood to sleep, rarely do they cling to the sides of the tank like red eyes. Use a large water dish as they will congregate there and make quit a mess by morning. The females get much fatter than the males. 

The past breeding has been sporadic at best. There has been little success in getting morphed out froglets, and many frogs died around the 4 month mark for no apparent reason. Then a frogger on the west coast figured out how to morph them out with almost 100% success and so we see the influx of milk frogs into the hobby. 

Hope this helps
ERic


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

EricM said:


> Milk frogs are easy to care for. We kept our groups in large vivariums with newspaper for the substrate, a water bowl with "tea water", a large pothos plant and some driftwood. They eat crickets and waxworms and will wake up for food anytime. They are nocturnal so you won't see much action during the day. MOst of the time they perch on the wood to sleep, rarely do they cling to the sides of the tank like red eyes. Use a large water dish as they will congregate there and make quit a mess by morning. The females get much fatter than the males.
> 
> The past breeding has been sporadic at best. There has been little success in getting morphed out froglets, and many frogs died around the 4 month mark for no apparent reason. Then a frogger on the west coast figured out how to morph them out with almost 100% success and so we see the influx of milk frogs into the hobby.
> 
> ...


That's a bit more information then I had. My little frog must be abnormal, because he's always out and about (day or night), he also likes to scale the walls of his 22H and nap there. My red-eyes on the other hand stick to their plant, rarely are they seen on the walls.

How did this "frogger" get them to morph properly?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is some information about the breeding - 

http://members.aol.com/anotheca/fenolio98phrynohyas.pdf

These are on my list of frogs that I would love to have so I did a lot of research on them too. Eric about covered it except that I would go for the naturalistic terrarium vs the newpaper (have you ever seen the NY Times on this frogs doorstep? :lol: ) They like 70% humidity, crickets, worms and are nocturnal. LOTS of places to hide and from what I've heard both aboreal and ground dwelling depending on their mood and love a big water dish or water feature that's not too deep to soak in. Hope that helps. You're lucky you found them. I don't know if I trust having those types of frogs shipped blindly to me without getting to see what I'm buying so I havn't been able to get any yet :roll: . 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

We kept our milkfrogs on newspaper for convenience and ease of cleaning the enclosure, with the shoddy track record of this species we wanted to maintain as clean of an environment as possible, natural vivs can be a problem to clean as well as keeping track of the inhabitants. We had to continuously sort the milk frogs by size as they grew, this enabled us to feed appropriately sized insects and prevent large gluttons from eating everything.

The milk frogs are cute and enjoyable frogs to watch, plus they are great eaters. IF you want good quality milk frogs contact Thomas at pumilio.com; you won't need to see them to know you will be getting high qualtiy frogs.

Sorry I cannot give any ideas on how to morph them out, the breeder won't disclose his mehtods, sort of trade secret.

thanks
ERic


----------

